# bsnmpd restart: "disk_OS_get_disks: device 'cd0' not in device list"



## stefanlasiewski (Aug 27, 2012)

My system is running bsnmpd(1) along with net-mgmt/bsnmp-ucd, and uses ZFS.


When I restart bsnmpd(1), the following messages are printed to /var/log/messages:



```
Aug 27 11:19:45 host4 snmpd[2537]: disk_OS_get_disks: device 'cd0' not in device list
Aug 27 11:19:45 host4 snmpd[2537]: disk_OS_get_disks: device 'da2' not in device list
```


Does this mean that these devices will be unreadable by a SNMP query? How can I add these devices to the "device list"? I see nothing relevant in /etc/snmpd.config.

Thank you,
-= Stefan


----------

